
Gaming department vs. German U-Boats in 1942 [pdf] - mstngl
https://paxsims.files.wordpress.com/2017/12/2017-12-10-watu-mors.pdf
======
mstngl
Wargaming the Atlantic War - Captain Gilbert Roberts and the Wrens of the
Western Approaches Tactical Unit (WATU) could significantly reduce the losses
of UK merchant fleet, caused by German U-Boat attacs. Their primary tool for
studying U-boat attacks and developing countermeasures was wargames.

